# FAC - April "07



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

April FAC, wow  This is the time for everyone to check in. Lurkers say hello! Tell us what you are working on or thinking about working on. If you have any questions please ask, we love to help others. Besides there is no such thing as a silly question. We have all been there at one time and combined there is more knowledge on this fiber forum than you can find in any book or at any workshop.

It's April and it has come in with a vengeance here in the northwoods. The month began with colder than what we had been having and nonstop rain. My chicken coop is flooded, poor girls, and I don't think the sun has shined for a week or more :shrug: We had a snowstorm last night into today, not as much snow as wind :grump: 

I'm waiting for my new Inkle loom to arrive, hopefully tomorrow. I've gone and bought 3 Shetland fleeces from one of those sights that Donsgal :nono: Bad Gal, bad! I've also been trying to bid or win one or some boat shuttles for my loom, no luck yet.

I'm hoping once I get all the yucky, dead skin off my hand and arm I'll be able to spin :baby04:


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I have been going at a dead run on this little farm this Spring.
When I first retired a month ago I got stuff done outside and still managed to spin some everyday. I was making a skein of yarn every two days.
That lasted about two weeks. I haven't been at the wheel sense.
By the time I get everything done I am bushed. We hit the hay around 8:00 every evening. it is 8:30 now and I am dragging.

It is supposed to turn cold and nasty the next few days so I will probably be inside more. Maybe I can get back at it.

I will have 5 more alpaca fleeces to spin the 18th. :doh: 
But..... I will have brown, cream, ivory, white, honey and black! yeah!!!!

Just think of all the neat combos I can come up with.  

right now I have brown or white or barber pole yarn. That is it.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Winter is coming back here, just when my spring garden is looking better than ever. Luckily some of it is in cold frames I can close; the peas will go under row covers. I'm hoping that the ground has warmed up enough that freezing temperatures with row covers won't hurt the plants.

I finally got the income taxes finished yesterday so with it being windy today I'm thinking of dyeing some corriedale-mohair batts I've made--woohoo, I love to dye 
I've been putting together a fiber notebook with locks of the different sheep and other animals I've spun and a description of the beast. In the interest of improving my notebook, I've had to order a few new types  I just got some Scottish Blackface and some North Country Cheviot. The Blackface is really long and coarse. I think it might finally force me to warp my loom and make a rug using just locks for much of the weft.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

My shetlands are naked-poor things-and it snowed a bit this morning. The weather in the Cascades has been very spring-like. That means it can snow, hail, rain and sunshine within any given hour. I've been busy with my new foster daughter-she is doing well and we are all pleased (and some are surprised). She spends as much time out with the sheep as she can, and I always look for the sheep when I want to find her in the pasture-where she is, they are!
I've nearly finished with the spinning for the cardigan I want to make for my daughter. I sent her my gauge sample this week for her approval of color, and hope to finish the last three skeins this week-if I get home in time for much beyond chores and dinner before bed. I'm hoping to spin the rest of last year's fleeces before the end of summer, and to get all of this year's fleeces washed and stowed upstairs. At present they are in large paper bags on the work table in the barn. Hope to skirt them this weekend. I found another fleece upstairs in an old cedar chest. I'd forgotten I'd bought it an auction about four years ago. I'd washed it and then didn't like the fact that it was so short stapled. I think I'll try to drum card it soon and spin it up with the short draw. It's a lovely, soft gray fiber-I'm sure I still have the info somewhere in the bag. 
I'm hoping to start the garden by the end of the month. I also want to move two concord grape vines that just don't seem to like it where they are and haven't grown much at all since I put them there. I've got the lawn mower out, ready to go...but it's rained and been messy so I haven't even gotten that far yet. I always feel so out of sync as spring starts, stops, starts, stops and finalllly gets here! At least this year I think all the fruit trees are going to bloom! 
I love reading about all of your projects...I'm hoping to get the fiber arts group at school all knitting by the end of the month. betty


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yesterday finally found the little wheels I need (want) to make myself a couple supported spindles to try. Ended up going to an indoor flea market as we have _no_ craft store in the nearby college town anymore! Even Wal-Mart carries only limited crafty stuff. Otherwise I have to travel another 30 miles beyond that or order online. Now all I have to do is measure, piece and figure out how to spin on it......

The chilly rainy snap has put a hold on the llama shearing - but at least that's one less fleece I'm storing right now.

Still waiting for the MT fleece to arrive . USPS tracking system is soooooo worthless. What'll you want to bet that I get the fleece before it shows any tracking info beyond "yep, we checked it in"? Also getting between 15 and 20 lbs of mixed fleeces from out East. It's mostly white (my favs are the naturally colored, very dark preferably) and I figure it will be good for teaching spinning and for dye experimenting. 

Told dh I need to think of a better storage system . Maybe muslim-lined bins? Surely that'd be okay for the greasy wool. The cats have waaaaay too much enjoyment lounging in the soft wool and then spreading some of it around when they hop out. *sigh* There's locks of wool everywhere now.

Oh, and I picked up a pair of wooden knitting needles. You gals have fanned a tiny spark buried deep within - I plan to re-teach myself to knit. It's been years, I didn't enjoy it even then, but now that I'm older and wiser (*giggles*), maybe it'll work better. Also found a Tunisian hook (_long_ crochet hook) to replace the one I've lost.

~Falcon


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I don't have the problem of grease as I only have alpaca fleece.
I bought up a bunch of those 98 cent laundry bags from wally world and hang my fleeces on the wall of what was me spare bedroom but is fast becomming my fiber room. It is in the basement or it would be my spinning room too. I don't like to be by myself, away from DH when I am spinning. I am either sitting by the fireplace or watching tv with him while I am spinning.

I do want to take the bed out of there and put up my loom though. My house is too small to use it in the livingroom.

My Children don't ever sleep there anyway. We have a hide-a-bed sofa and they sometimes use that or just don't come for overnight at all.

They don't like sleeping underground. We have a dehumidifier in there but they still don't like it. It was remodeled by the former owner and is very nice so It will make a very nice place for all my craft stuff.


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm a lurker, but mostly because my fingers are better at knitting than typing!

I'm working on a lace shawl for Mom (Mother's Day), a surri scarf for me (the only way I can think of getting the weather to turn warm is to knit and finish a winter scarf), a pair of socks for the man, and yesterday I finished *this*! 










My very first lace shawl! :dance: 

I also have a giant box of romney/perendale roving here that is waiting patiently for its wheel to come from Ashford. It has been waiting a loonnng time.

Oh, and my loom is folded against the wall beside the computer with a half finished blanket still on it. It's staring at me. Make it stop.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Where's the drop-jaw smilie? Wow, that shawl is *GORGEOUS*!

~Falcon


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:bow: Littlebird OMG that is so beautiful, and my favorite color too  

I'm so glad you popped in to say hi and to show us your work. I just can't knit lace, it's too antisocial, requiring all my attention. One day I will knit some lace but it will have to be when I have absolutely no distractions.

Betty I want some of what you have, all that energy and drive. I am always in awe of all that you get done and you do it all so well.

Falcon what are you going to knit? Do you have a project yet?

Corky that's a great idea, hanging the fleeces on the wall in bags. I have my smaller looms hanging on the walls and that works well.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope, first I have to reacquaint myself with the needles. The needles are relatively large (don't ask the size, they're old and non-marked) so hopefully I won't be able to muddle things too badly.  I just subscribed to Spin-Off, so maybe there'll be a nice non-scarf-type beginner's project featured. 

First, I'll turn some handspun into dishclothes with the Tunisian hook. Luckily that won't take too long since there's so much spinning and other stuff to do!

~Falcon


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Littlebird, your shawl is gorgeous! It's the Swallowtail from Interweave Knits, isn't it? I just finished one from handspun. What yarn did you use? I love Evelyn Clark's shawls.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

New drool .... errr, wool page...... http://www.thesheepshedstudio.com/Roving.html . I can't get the shopping cart feature to work for me (yes, dear Sisters of the Wool, I have again fallen off the wagon :help: ), but I plan to call this gal in a bit and order some of the red roving. The other colors are gorgeous, too, but I'm kinda crazy about red. Maybe I'll spin that up for my first knitting project! 

I've already 'mentioned' to hubby that I want to go to the Gathering in September (see the site for specifics). Already mapped out the trip . If I can get my girlfriend hooked on spinning before that, the 13 hour drive will be piece o'cake. Heck, maybe I can snooker hubby into going, as well! WooHoo, he'd have a blast even though he doesn't spin. 

Oh, question. Anyone got a rough guesstimate (or a site with charts) on the yard-to-pound ratio of handspun? I realize it varies a great deal due to type of wool, thickness of spin, etc., but .....?

_Addendum:_ I've gone and done it. Ordered 3 lbs of the red roving. Never spun from roving before -- wanted much more than 3 lbs, too, but have to have a little bit of discipline. Right? ...... right? Oh, I am soooooo hopelessly addicted to fiber again. :Bawling: 

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Carol Lee is a real sweetie and her prices are more than reasonable.

Falcon - expect at least 8 oz of black or white from Carol too along with that red.


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks all! Yes, Katherine, it's Swallowtail. I kept adding repeats of the main and second patterns, because I had a bunch of extra wool, so it's over 5' along the top edge. I used two really generous skeins of Knitpicks dye-your-own that a friend sent me with a couple of packets of Cushings dyes. It turned out a mottled cornflower blue that looks almost antique. I am now a lace shawl addict!

I'm glad I popped in! It sounds like there are a lot of spinners around here that I can innundate with questions. I don't have any yet, unless any of you happen to know what shipping container in Malaysia has my wheel in it.

I *love* reading about what everyone is working on!

Best to you all,
LB


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> I've been putting together a fiber notebook with locks of the different sheep and other animals I've spun and a description of the beast. In the interest of improving my notebook, I've had to order a few new types  I just got some Scottish Blackface and some North Country Cheviot. The Blackface is really long and coarse. I think it might finally force me to warp my loom and make a rug using just locks for much of the weft.



What a great idea Katherine!! As (dis)organized as I am, I'd be better off sending you some fiber to do this for me (hey! You'd get some more fiber!!!) :shrug: :baby04: 

I used some hand spun brown sheep mill end rovings for warp and Lincoln longwool locks for weft. It is so nice to sink your feet into!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Y
> Told dh I need to think of a better storage system . Maybe muslim-lined bins? Surely that'd be okay for the greasy wool.
> ~Falcon


I've been getting pillow cases from Goodwill and garage sales to bag up the fleece. Put a big piece of tape on it to label what's inside


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

littlebird said:


> My very first lace shawl! :dance:


Is that knit?? OMG! That is drop dead gorgeous!!! I'm going to attempt my first lace socks (right after I get finish with big foot's (DS) jacob socks for his Civil War reenactment that I'm knitting on size 1 DPN - WHAT was I thinking!)



> Oh, and my loom is folded against the wall beside the computer with a half finished blanket still on it. It's staring at me. Make it stop.


Maybe if I put my T/6 loom (still disassembled in a the box) next to my computer they can stare at each other???


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

:dance: I GOT MY RAMBOUILLET FLEECE TODAY! :dance: (Just a little excited here *sheepish grin* )

It's SO pretty, very dark brown/nearly black. Quite a bit of tiny VM, but it should all card out easily. My girlfriend (the one who wants to learn how to spin) was astounded how soft it was - she'd only felt the medium grade wool I'm currently working up. Trust me, there's a world of difference!  She wasn't too fond of the lanolin smell, which I told her was actually milder than some I've worked with (it's noticeable if you have a sensitive nose, otherwise you have to practically stick it up your nose to smell).

There's a 4 harness floor loom on eBay right now for $100, 6 days to go, pick up only. And it's not that far away, just down in Nevada, MO. If I had a place to set it up, it'd be mine already.......

*sigh* I need to win the lottery.

~Falcon


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, Falcondance -- Did you get that rambouillet from Columbus MT? If you did, that lady is a friend of mine. She's the one I got my Shetland sheep from and I went and helped her shear her sheep. REALLY nice lady and a wealth of knowledge and experience about sheep and spinning.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, Deb, that's her. I love talking to her on the phone but I try to remember that she is one busy lady. Nice gal, very knowledgeable as you say. She and I ended up talking about baby _goats_ one phone call (a friend of mine was having difficulties). 

And the wool is gorgeous. Next fiber buying jag, I think I'm going to try her Cheviot. She sent a sample of her "black" that is _really_ nice. _Looks at the big bag of Ramb. now sitting in the corner_. It might be a while, though.

~Falcon


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

"I kept adding repeats of the main and second patterns, because I had a bunch of extra wool, so it's over 5' along the top edge." 

LB, I need to look at the pattern again. I wanted to make mine bigger, but I was afraid if I repeated more of the first pattern, then the second pattern wouldn't fit. Yours looks wonderful. My handspun "bloomed" when I washed it so it didn't come out as laceweight as I wanted. I used bigger needles which made the overall shawl bigger which is what I wanted anyway. Looking at yours, though, I think I could have gone to even bigger needles; mine isn't as lacy. (I'd post a picture, but I don't know how on this site--are there directions somewhere?) Lace knitting is addictive; I hate having to pay attention when I'm knitting and swear I'll never knit anything lace again, but I always do


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

"First, I'll turn some hand spun into dish clothes with the Tunisian hook."
what is a Tunisian hook and how do you do it?
That Shawl is amazing.

I have been spending time getting a double workshop proposal ready. it a wool from carding through dyeing spinning weaving and needle felting. Its for a grade 8 class at a montessori school.
Writing up instructions for 4 needle felting kits. 
I am trying my hand at weaving with robing as well I have about 3 feet done on a counterbalance loom. It's my first weaving project. So far I think what I have discovered is I am not a weaver. Oh well can't have everything. Felting is my first love. 
Oh ye we just finished lambing as well.


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Maybe if I put my T/6 loom (still disassembled in a the box) next to my computer they can stare at each other???


CREEEPY! lol

Katherine, I can't find my pattern right now. I added repeats of the first to make up the same multiple of stitches going into the lily of the valley chart. I think it was 5 more. To add another 40 sts. Because the lily chart has a multiple of ten stitches. I added only one repeat of the lily chart, and had to fudge around and take out one row's worth of increases. :baby04: I have to go lie down now.

There's a sticky in the computer questions forum about how to post pics. I don't think I can explain, look how I mangled knitting instructions!

LB


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ross said:


> "First, I'll turn some hand spun into dish clothes with the Tunisian hook."
> what is a Tunisian hook and how do you do it?


A Tunisian crochet hook looks like a knitting needle with a crochet hook on the end .... they come in lengths from about 10" to probably 16" or so (maybe longer). You can see a sample of the work they create here: Tunisian hook pic. I first stumbled on one years ago when I was experimenting with tatting, oddly enough. I kept the T hook and dropped the tatting shuttle .

~Falcon


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

very cool site. its a good site for pictures of several things. I have seen the needle tatting before. My mother in law has spent years trying to make tatting with a shuttle and when i say some one at my spinning guild needle tatting I went and got her the needles and a book and she was making lace right away. Ive done finger spool knitting to make long skinny scarves. That's about as far as knitting goes for me. 
Ann


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I got my 'little' box of red rovings this morning - with a 4 oz pkt of softilicious mohair . The red is gorgeous and has streaks of black and white throughout....... I'll try to get a pic of it later (as soon as I find the camera). I've decided it'll be a shawl in the end except I don't have either the skill or the patience that littlebird does - mine may end up being woven instead of knit, dunno. (I like oversize shawls)

ONLY problem is, I have no idea when I'm going to get to play in my new fiber . I haven't even had time to get all the Ramb. out of the woolbag and marvel at its beauty yet! And mid-week there's approx 16 more lbs of primarily white wool coming ....... that I'll use for lessons since it can be dyed (even more fun for a beginner to look forward to ). And then there's the gardening to start - we had HUGE snow flakes all Fri night that ended in mini-lakes the next day. The potted herbs all made it except the oregano and maybe the fennel.

Ok, back to the grind, ladies. Promised husband I'd help him at work today and still have to get the next issue of the online site I'm co-editor at ready for publish for tomorrow. Yikes! Is it naptime yet?

~Falcon


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Please bear with me: I'm trying not to get excited before the fact - and I want/need your ladies' best advice.

I helped husband with an industrial surplus auction on Sat wherein I met two guys from up by the city (actually, one from OP, KS and the other from Lawrence, KS). A couple days later when they came to pick up some of their goods, I discovered that they travel overseas frequently on antique buying trips - and one of them buys spinning wheels *just because he thinks they look cool!*. Doesn't spin, doesn't sell them (doesn't collect them in the sense that you collect baseball cards or such). Just has about 60 of them tucked away trying to figure out what to do with them since he keeps finding more. HIs wife doesn't spin, just figures it keeps him out of mischief .

The other has loads of mule bobbins and large industrial bobbins (he bought the contents of an *old* woolen mill a while back). Says he might have a floor loom or two tucked away. Also says if he remembers, the next time they come down, he'll bring me a couple old hatchels!

Now then, here's where the excitability comes (well, ok, it was already there). I told the first gentleman of the fiber show in June in Sedalia and that he could likely sell a few of his wheels for a reasonable price (should have heard his aghast comments when I told him what new wheels were going for these days). He said he really didn't want to be bothered with the selling, but..... maybe I could work on it if I wanted. *where's the drop-jaw smilie?* 

If I don't make it up to see these guys today (not sure if they're going to be home yet), then I hope to this weekend. 

What do you guys think/advise/warn?

~Falcon


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

I will be planning the trip to sedalia for sure then,

still need to get the girls sheared, as the weather turned off cold.

started back in on moms afghan that i am knitting, on the diagonal with bright worsted alternated with variety of novelty yarns( she likes busy stuff)


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh, wow, does a, "kid in a candy store" sound right???? Maybe you should open a spinning shop!


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I feel like a kid in a candy shop today too.

Yesterday was shearing day and I finally have the fleeces from my new alpacas.
I have 15 bags of fleece!!! :dance: 
6 different colors. 
10 bags of good spinning fleece and five bags of leg hair.
Someone suggested I felt the leg hair.
Don't know exactly how to do that on purpose.
I can do it very well by accident though!  
I thought I might try carding some up and using it to stuff throw pillows.
Anyway I have way too much good fleece now to worry about that leg fleece.
I still have two old fleeces left that I haven't spun yet.
WOW!!!
I have some soaking right now! CAN'T WAIT!!! :dance:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You all make me green. Unfortunately it seems around here people know the history and value of their wheels and looms and there are none to be found for free or cheap.

Corky have fun with those fleeces. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

So Falcon, will he offere you a commission for what you sell or perhaps a wheel or loom?

WOW!!!

Corky - what colors?? Where is is the fiber porn???


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Dunno, but I would imagine. I'm to meet him tomorrow afternoon to view about 15 wheels - some flax, he says. The other guy has a few wheel parts (I'm hoping maybe a flyer assembly to fit my trad wheel) but I don't know if I'm going to make it to both or not - both have called and said to come on. It's a distance vs. hours in the day problem.

Either way it turns out, it's exciting, don't you think? I mean, what're the odds in a town of 324 of meeting two guys who travel extensively and just _happen_ to bring spinning wheels back from Europe (and the US, I believe)? And at a time when I just happen to 1) be looking for a wheel for myself and one for a friend as well as 2) thinking of founding/starting some sort of fledgling "academy" for heritage arts.

Call Him/Her/Them whatever name you believe, but I seriously think _someone's_ watching out for me on this one .

~Falcon


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

I have black, fawn, white, cream with pale fawn highlights and small med fawn spots here and there in it. dark red/brown and white pinto that I separate the two colors. The pinto, they say is an apaloosa. He has a red rump and red shoulders and red on his nose. otherwise he is white. Looks just like a pinto pony.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

I finally got around to figuring how to post pictures. Hope this works. It's my Swallowtail Shawl, not nearly as lacy as LB's becauses my yarn was thicker. It still has a nice feel to it; it's hand-dyed corriedale and silk, one ply corriedale, the second ply silk.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If you 'go advance' in your post (instead of clicking on submit) then click on the icon that looks like a moutain & sun, paste in your URL of your picture, you'll get this:











ETA:

That is a gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks, Cyndi. I was just trying to figure out how to do that. You saved me a lot of frustration


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! We sure have some talented people around here!! I love that color too1


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No problem, Katherine. I love fiber porn!!!


----------



## littlebird (Mar 30, 2007)

Katherine your shawl is gorgeous. What colours! And the corriedale/silk combo must drape like a dream! :baby04: 

Thanks for posting pics!

LB


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine you do such beautiful work  Will you be doing any of your fibery trips this year?

I made heddles this week. Heddles for my two Inkle looms. Maybe I can get one or both warped this weekend. I now know what it took me 3 days to warp the little inkle loom last time. Not necessarily because I only had one hand I know know :grump: Dope that I am I wrapped each warp end individually and ties each one as an individual :shrug: I didn't know I was supposed to tie the end of one onto the beginning of the other :shrug: Why is it that when people who write directions assume that the people who read then already know what they are doing? Obviously, if I need to read directions I don't know what I'm doing :nono: I'm talking about the directions that came with the loom. Now I know and will do a better job and maybe a quicker job too.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey, lurking around here in fiber land. I'm thinking of getting into rug hooking or punching. Not sure how it all works. Anyone do it?

Carol Motsinger


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've done a little hooking. A good friend of mine does a lot of hooking and gave a little workshop for our guild years ago. I never finished my piece. I cut most of my strips of fabric. And to be honest I'm not sure why I haven't finished it. Now that you mentioned it  I'll have to find that project.

My friend would find old woven wool clothing, pants jackets blankets and use that for her hooking. She would dye some of it to get the right color for her project.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've already posted the May FAC. Please post there, here is the link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2210721#post2210721


----------

